# Tombstone Fonts, Lettering??



## SkullAndBone (Aug 18, 2005)

Cheap engraving! Spray paint on bare foam through stencils it will eat into the surface about a quarter of an inch.


----------



## Polycat (Aug 26, 2005)

I use my computer, pick a style of lettering I like (Calligrapher, boulder, etc) print it up at 72 size (largest avail on mine) then blow it up to size needed on my copier. (250-400X) I thought about stencils as well, but couldn't find any large enough.


----------



## Polycat (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.halloweenfonts.com/

heres a site with fonts--too hard for my experience to carve into tombstones, but maybe for invites, signs, etc.


----------



## Corpse Reviver (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks. I never thouight of just using the paint to eat away at the foam. I'm gonna have to check out the halloweenfonts website too.


----------



## FrightYard (Oct 15, 2003)

*quick*

Using the computer print out your words, using a xacto knife cut out the words.
paint your stone in dark gray latex, (probably already did), now lay over the stencil and spraypaint the words. the latex will prevent the spraypaint from eating at the stone.


----------



## Polycat (Aug 26, 2005)

Just having made my first few stones, I found that having a bowl of black, a bowl of grey and a bowl of water dipping a 1/2" brush in the water, then grey, add a little black and use a papertowel to mix it all in gives great dimension. Its a light coat of paint, doesn't look like paint but much more like stone. Concentrated black at edges and then dripped heavily watered brush with black from top to simulate dirt having washed down from rainwater. 

We also built a large obelisk and did a base coat of drywall/joint compund before painting, looks like stone.

I'll post pics if I can figure out how to:>


----------



## Corpse Reviver (Aug 29, 2005)

How many tombstones does everyone have? I want to make sure that I make enough to go around. =)


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

0, I was gonna get some foam board today but at HD I had a normal cart and was too lazy to go out and get a plywood cart. I was thinking of using one of those stencils someone else posted.


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

I just cut out tombstone number 14 but I'm sure that won't be enough!!!!


----------



## Corpse Reviver (Aug 29, 2005)

I was looking around for some stencils in WalMart today, but I really didn't see nothing, I am thinking of printing it off the computer and maybe doing it that way. I just don't want them to come out looking bad being they are my first ones that I'm actually making!


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

I love the tombstones from lotherslair, so I would probably use the cutouts from here, and then age them like those.


----------



## Corpse Reviver (Aug 29, 2005)

Do you have a website?


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Me personally, no, at least not a halloween website. I have some stupid blog thing which i havent been to in god knows how long.


----------



## Corpse Reviver (Aug 29, 2005)

As soon as I get moving on my props and everything I will have one up. Then you can see how bad these tombstones I "try" to make come out! haha


----------



## Polycat (Aug 26, 2005)

as they say: it should be every 7 by 5 feet (min) per stone to make it authentic...


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

If you want your cemetary to look bigger, make your stones smaller and smaller as they get farther away from the viewers, place them closer and closer together both side to side and front to back. Also make the details softer and less discernable as they get farther away from the viewer. This is called forced perspective and can fool the brain into thinking that the yard is bigger than it actually is.
It also lets you get more stones out of the big sheets of foam or plywood, and without the required detail, they are much faster to make. Having fine detail and effects are only good if people can see them.
Other than putting initials on a stone, NEVER USE ALL CAPS WITH A SCRIPT OR GOTHIC TYPEFACE, it looks ridiculous and fake. The same rule applies to signs.


----------

